# Drip septic



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I absolutely hate doing this type of system. This one has three zones.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

... Hooking up electrical and running the air line that someone forgot to finish installing and stubbed up through the concrete.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

One of the guys that causes the issues i have to fix, inside one section of the tank because of a crack repair needing to be done.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Filters used for this type.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

So is that what we refer too out here as an engineered or mound septic? I know very little about septics to begin with.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

They are all engineered. This is not a mound system, just happens to be on a decent slope. I dont know much about mound systems since we don't do them here. I think they are for areas with a high water table. You basically build a hill to put your drain field in. Someone else here will probably be able to explain those better.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Dude I know got charged roughly 30k to have that systems installed at his home.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

This is at an odd house, at least to me. First one we've done with a basement I guess. What looks like the second floor in these pics is the street level and main floor of the house.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Dude I know got charged roughly 30k to have that systems installed at his home.


Dayum, i hope that's what we charge!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Interesting! I always wondered how they were set up. That looks like a real pain!

We have such a high water table in my area, it's almost always required. When looking for a fixer-upper in the country you could find a nice old farmhouse and 3.5 acres for $50k or less. But would need a new well and engineered septic.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I've been told $25-35k around here.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Only really a pain because my boss won't invest in the tools to make it easier, faster, more profitable. There's an attachment or a machine that has the tube on a reel and a blade that cuts a small ditch and lays the tubing at the same time. We use a walk behind and fight with it trencher. We have to trench one ditch, lay the tube and backfill in spots to hold it down and leave it coiled at one end ... trench the next ditch and loop the tube back ... soooo many ditches. The slope made it really suck, not too bad on flat ground. 

Oh, we have to do it that way because the ditches are too close together for us to be able to trench them all at once.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Dude I know got charged roughly 30k to have that systems installed at his home.





OpenSights said:


> I've been told $25-35k around here.


I'll ask what this one went for tomorrow.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Kind of like what the irrigation guys use? Those things are slick!


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

For the heck of it, I cut one of those emitters apart today. I was just expecting a plastic reinforcement piece with a tiny hole in it, not this. Tiny slots feeding into those channels leading to the hole.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

OpenSights said:


> Kind of like what the irrigation guys use? Those things are slick!


Not sure what you are talking about. I haven't seen irrigation installed before. Here's a pic of the attachment on a tractor from google on what I'm talking about. Basically a short blade and an arm to guide the geoflow in the ground.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZSn9JKnzPk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

My last job I had to run 1" up and out to the vacuum breaker an down. One thing I don't mis. Not the work, the irrigation guy. What's the address?" "I don't know. Turn onto this road, take a left across the road from the house with the two missing siding strips at the peek of the garage...." :furious:


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Neat video. I don't think the geoflow tubing wouldn't hold up to being pulled like that.

I get directions like that all the time. It sucks having to keep an eye out for stuff like an oil pump, or old barn in the distance after driving for close to an hour, without traffic, just way out in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

Around here conventional systems are almost obsolete. Most new systems are of the bottomless sand filter variety. 25-35 grand depending on the water table.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

...


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Hijacking my own thread cause I can. Some pics of the same house. I don't understand why some of the women designing their own homes pick out what they do. Beautiful kitchen except for one thing in my opinion. Not only is the island green, the HO is having it antiqued like the door is. They have some cool old lavs too, cast iron built back in the good ole days. Too bad for the ugly green base under the monster one.


----------

